# Modifying my mill,084 going on it



## carvinmark (Jul 25, 2006)

I want to change the way the saw is attached to my carriage.Question I have is;How do the bar mounting studs come out of the 084? I want to extend them and use this for the rear mount,I think it will make the whole set up a lot more solid.
I just don't want to pull the studs and find out that I ruined the case.Thanks, Mark


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Jul 25, 2006)

Most saw studs are bolts that come from the inside out, not actual studs. You need to split the case to replace them.


----------



## poleframer (Jul 25, 2006)

I'd drill the bar and bolt thru. PM'd ya. Russell


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 25, 2006)

poleframer said:


> I'd drill the bar and bolt thru. PM'd ya. Russell


That is how I do it now, Just wanted to mount it off the studs.


----------



## woodshop (Jul 25, 2006)

Rather than going through the trouble of splitting the case, if you have a drill press and a good tap and die set, what about taking some round stock and making extenders for the existing studs? Kinda like a very thick nut, screw it on tight to the existing studs, then bolt the csm to the threaded holes you made in the ends. Would seem to me to be a lot easier than messing with the original studs coming from the saw. Without seeing the exact setup of the csm you are trying to mate with it though, can't really give quality advice.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 25, 2006)

uh..guys...They just unscrew. Best way is to use a stud puller - looks like a socket with three cams in it to grip the stud. You MIGHT be able to double nut it, but often there isn't quite enough room. The threads are a tight fit class so if you are making something different use an adjustable thread die and start wide. Degrease the hole (goes though to the oil tank, so take out the oil first!) and use blue loctite on reassembly.


----------



## Dadatwins (Jul 25, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> uh..guys...They just unscrew. Best way is to use a stud puller - looks like a socket with three cams in it to grip the stud. You MIGHT be able to double nut it, but often there isn't quite enough room. The threads are a tight fit class so if you are making something different use an adjustable thread die and start wide. Degrease the hole (goes though to the oil tank, so take out the oil first!) and use blue loctite on reassembly.



Thank goodness you came with that response, I would hate to see the look on his face after tearing the saw in half and looking at the back of 2 threaded studs I have taken them out with a needle nose set of vise grips also, needle nose will grab just at the bottom thread. Tip ; take the dogs off before trying to turn the studs out, if you accidently slip them pointy dogs are merciless. Good luck.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jul 25, 2006)

Is this what you are looking for?

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=36451&d=1153793506

This is how a GB mill mounts to the saw.

I've removed the studs by double nutting but it wasn't easy. It's a tight fit for both nuts.


----------



## 046 (Jul 25, 2006)

or if you have a Snap-on stud puller kit like this...
:greenchainsaw:


----------



## woodshop (Jul 25, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> uh..guys...They just unscrew. Best way is to use a stud puller - looks like a socket with three cams in it to grip the stud. You MIGHT be able to double nut it, but often there isn't quite enough room. The threads are a tight fit class so if you are making something different use an adjustable thread die and start wide. Degrease the hole (goes though to the oil tank, so take out the oil first!) and use blue loctite on reassembly.


Thanks for clearing that up Lakeside. Not all of us have ever taken a saw completely apart. I will say that having to split the case to get the studs out didn't sound right, but having never removed studs, didn't know.


----------



## woodshop (Jul 25, 2006)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> Is this what you are looking for?
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=36451&d=1153793506
> 
> ...


 Yes aggie, that is exactly what I meant... would not be all that hard to make something like those from scratch, but MUCH easier to just buy them from GB


----------



## hautions11 (Jul 25, 2006)

*Studs*

Thanks Lakeside. I've been thinking of converting the larger bar (084/088) to the smaller bar format. i've seen people mill the bars out, but I prefer the idea of turning down the studs. Splitting cases is not a fun option.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 25, 2006)

I have the front stud from an 056 - its 14mm (in the casing) x 10mm (std small stud top), so that might work... Need to check it against an 088 stud though.


----------



## poleframer (Jul 25, 2006)

hautions11 said:


> Thanks Lakeside. I've been thinking of converting the larger bar (084/088) to the smaller bar format. i've seen people mill the bars out, but I prefer the idea of turning down the studs. Splitting cases is not a fun option.


The stud size isnt the problem (at least for my 090-expect 088 is same), the bar is wider too, and the chain will be cutting into the backing plates. Not to mention oiling holes.
Russell


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jul 25, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> I have the front stud from an 056 - its 14mm (in the casing) x 10mm (std small stud top), so that might work... Need to check it against an 088 stud though.



Are you saying that stud has 10mm threads for the bar nut and a 10mm collar? The studs on my 084 have 10mm threads for the bar nut but the collars are larger. If this works it may be handy info in the future.


----------



## NWCS (Jul 25, 2006)

this is a VERY key aspect. the bar size at the tail is may have so much diffrence that it tries to destroy the mounting pad area somewhat.
here is a picture of a junk 32" 084 bar i have with a 25" bar with the standard 044 size mount on top. the bottom rails are lined up, check out the size diffrence shown on the top side!










poleframer said:


> The stud size isnt the problem (at least for my 090-expect 088 is same), the bar is wider too, and the chain will be cutting into the backing plates. Not to mention oiling holes.
> Russell


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 26, 2006)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> Is this what you are looking for?
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=36451&d=1153793506
> 
> ...



You got it! I could use those studs,or extensions,to achieve a more rigid system. I will see if I can get them.Thanks,
Mark


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jul 26, 2006)

carvinmark said:


> You got it! I could use those studs,or extensions,to achieve a more rigid system. I will see if I can get them.Thanks,
> Mark


I sent you a PM.

I just talked the U.S. GB dealer and they had a few in stock. 10mm threaded couplers would also work if you can find them. Good luck.


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 26, 2006)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> I sent you a PM.
> 
> I just talked the U.S. GB dealer and they had a few in stock. 10mm threaded couplers would also work if you can find them. Good luck.



Just ordered a pair of them, Hear you did too. Will be modding it when they get here.Nice and friendly guys at GB,

Mark


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jul 26, 2006)

carvinmark said:


> Just ordered a pair of them, Hear you did too. Will be modding it when they get here.Nice and friendly guys at GB,
> 
> Mark



Yep, I needed to have some spares in case they strip again. I hope that was just a one time deal.

Of course, you will be posting pics of your mods, right?


----------



## Rail-O-Matic (Jul 26, 2006)

carvinmark said:


> I want to change the way the saw is attached to my carriage.Question I have is;How do the bar mounting studs come out of the 084? I want to extend them and use this for the rear mount,I think it will make the whole set up a lot more solid.
> I just don't want to pull the studs and find out that I ruined the case.Thanks, Mark



All you need to do to extend things is, leave the studs as they are and make up two threaded spacers/long nuts that fit between the saw and whatever implement you are going to attach the saw to, bolt the spacer/nut to the saw and then can bolt the carriage to the same threads in the spacers.


----------



## TedChristiansen (Jul 26, 2006)

*Stud Extenders*

If I understand what you want to do correctly, these might also work:

http://www.arrows.ru/pdf/logos/logosM7.pdf (page 18)

Ted


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 26, 2006)

Rail-O-Matic said:


> All you need to do to extend things is, leave the studs as they are and make up two threaded spacers/long nuts that fit between the saw and whatever implement you are going to attach the saw to, bolt the spacer/nut to the saw and then can bolt the carriage to the same threads in the spacers.



Basically that is what I am doing.
Mark


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jul 28, 2006)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> Are you saying that stud has 10mm threads for the bar nut and a 10mm collar? The studs on my 084 have 10mm threads for the bar nut but the collars are larger. If this works it may be handy info in the future.



Yes... 

But as the others point out, make surer you oiler and bar tail works for you.


----------

